# Which type has the biggest share of PerC?



## shampoo (Jun 4, 2011)

choose ur type....


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

shampoo said:


> choose ur type....


Well, judging from looking at the tempermental forums, it seems the INFP's run the forum, with 176,866 posts, just in their forum.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Queue the quantity vs quality comments.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

*Myers Briggs Personality Type *
INFP - The Idealists 18.54% 4349 
Unknown Personality 16.93% 3973 
INFJ - The Protectors 10.42% 2444 
INTP - The Thinkers 9.25% 2171 
INTJ - The Scientists 9.08% 2130 
ENFP - The Inspirers 6.93% 1627 
N/A 6.82% 1599 
ENTP - The Visionaries 4.6% 1079 
ENFJ - The Givers 2.79% 655 
ISFP - The Artists 2.52% 592 
ISTJ - The Duty Fulfillers 2.52% 592 
ENTJ - The Executives 2.38% 559 
ISTP - The Mechanics 2.31% 543 
ISFJ - The Nurturers 1.76% 413 
ESTP - The Doers 0.94% 221 
ESTJ - The Guardians 0.75% 177 
ESFP - The Performers 0.75% 176 
ESFJ - The Caregivers 0.69% 162​
PersonalityCafe - e-steki Profile Statistics

So yes, I would say INFP.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

TechnoViking said:


> Well, judging from looking at the tempermental forums, it seems the INFP's run the forum, with 176,866 posts, just in their forum.


Yeah, we like ranting and venting. We also love lurking around other types' forums


----------



## demonfart (Jun 23, 2011)

INFP's will rule the world ))) XD

wait. i thought we were labeled as one of those rare types? ??


----------



## shampoo (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

demonfart said:


> INFP's will rule the world ))) XD
> 
> wait. i thought we were labeled as one of those rare types? ??


We probably are.. It's just that we are probably most likely to be interested in spending our time on websites like this.


----------



## demonfart (Jun 23, 2011)

soulsearch said:


> We probably are.. It's just that we are probably most likely to be interested in spending our time on websites like this.


I am thinking the same way  in real life I probably haven't met someone who is the same as me. it would be nice definitely <3
usually, all i meet are ENFJ people.


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

demonfart said:


> I am thinking the same way  in real life I probably haven't met someone who is the same as me. it would be nice definitely <3
> usually, all i meet are ENFJ people.


I've met a couple INFP's in real life, some of them are my family members/close friends.. and we get along pretty well . I agree though, the majority of people I've met aren't either but are equally as nice people


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Almost all the extroverted types are pretty under-represented here. Well, understandably cuz of their "live in the moment" attitude. I was mis-typed as an introvert for ages before realizing that I'm really an extrovert. And now that I've realized this, I actually miss the bond I felt with the INFJ's [not their fault]. It's just that I stand apart wherever I post. 

And I've noticed because of the under-representation, the understanding of the extroverted types is also quite limited - and interestingly, they are ones which are most likely to be misunderstood here as well. It's almost like a reverse of RL online. Introverts rule - while extroverts hang around the fringes  

But it's all good. I love all the "I's" ... without them, I'd probably be curled up in a fetal position because of my depression somewhere


----------



## DeadboredreD (Aug 2, 2011)

INFX>INTx>ENFX>ENTX
it seems that this forum is IN, N and I biased. 
can we universalize the result to all forums?
can we universalize the result to all social sites like blogs, facebook... ???


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

I see so many INFPs it's unreal...

Where are you, ENFPs? -.-


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

TheWaffle said:


> *Myers Briggs Personality Type *
> INFP - The Idealists 18.54% 4349
> Unknown Personality 16.93% 3973
> INFJ - The Protectors 10.42% 2444
> ...


 I've noticed there are a lot of Ns here just from browsing around, but it's funny how the numbers are somewhat reversed in frequency as compared to the official MBTI statistics. ESFJs are one of the most common and they are the lowest here. INFJ is rarest supposedly, and is almost at the top.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Honestly, I think the reason there are so many INFPs here on this forum is that many of us are looking for acceptance cause in the "real world" we are often misunderstood.

After a long while some of the (mislabeled) INFPs becomes ENFPs because as they feel comfortable to explore who they really are. All the negative aspects of INFPs no longer seem to apply to them cause they (finally) dealt with those aspects which caused mislabeling (e.g. severe depression) and no longer fit in with the "I"NFPs.

However this is just MY opinion.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

INxx are (over)-represented on this site.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Kayness said:


> INxx are (over)-represented on this site.


I agree  

I'm not dishing out call-outs, but based on my research and also revelations by a few other members, I've discovered that ENFJ's tend to mis-type as INFP's or INFJ's when they're under stress or emotionally embattled. 

Believe it or not, I recently discovered a test I saved in 2005 where I had typed as an INFP


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Overrepresented relative to the population in general:
I
N and in partcular the combination INxx
women
native English speakers (USA, UK, Canada, Australia, NZ, Eire, RSA, etc.)
teenagers and 20s-agers (invented a new word?)

I noticed that if the not available/known are removed from the PerC statistics the INTJs amount to 12% (9.08%*1.3115) and the INFP 24.3%.


----------



## Nutkin (Nov 7, 2011)

INFPs dominate. Yes!


----------



## Josie Suttle (Dec 26, 2011)

Haven't you heard?! INTJ's are the ones that will rule the world 


demonfart said:


> INFP's will rule the world ))) XD
> 
> wait. i thought we were labeled as one of those rare types? ??


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

INFPs are introspective and reserved; it's no surprise that they'd spend most of their time on a forum about personality types with plenty of other INFPs on it.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I know very few INFPs in real life and it's nice to come here and be understood. While INFP is a rarer type, I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have never typed IRL anybody as INFP. Well, maybe once, but I meet with this person rarely, so I don't know if she likes personality theories. But I think not. Nobody in our country likes these theories (except me and my friend probably). Only person, which known about personality theory before I explained it, was my friend. She studies to be psychologist. However they haven't learned so much about it there, and she often tells me, that I am better in it (and I am like "Oh, stop it, you're psychologist here!").


----------

